# CTC Womens ride 18th Sept...



## funnymummy (13 Sep 2011)

Cycle Champions Reading Wondered if any of our female CC'ers are doing this on Sunday..?


----------



## Aperitif (13 Sep 2011)

Davina Walnutsia of the FNRttC fancied this ride. I don't know if she is available...


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Sep 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Davina Walnutsia of the FNRttC fancied this ride. I don't know if she is available...


available isn't the word..............


----------



## funnymummy (13 Sep 2011)

Well, i'll be there, not sure which distance i'm doing yet - 50 or 80km... 
I had originaly planned on doing the 80, then thought I might 'pop over' to London to watch the last stage of TdB ride in. But just realised the start time isn't until 10am, TdB Route B starts at 15.45, so might be cutting it fine timewise


----------



## funnymummy (18 Sep 2011)

Well, what a day!!
Got to the station only to find ticket machine out of order, so got on train ticketless. At Shoreham (a stop down the line) ticket chappy comes along, I explain & ask to buy ticket from him, So far so good, tell him I want to go to Reading, then on to London, then bcak to Lancing
1st hiccup "You can't go to Reading, probelsm online, replacements buses running from Guildford" "Can I take my bike on the bus?" "Probably not" "FFS" "Do you want a ticket or not"
Train is just pulling into next stop, I smiled sweetly at the man & got off! Right, cahnge of plan...ride home, get car & drive...
Once home find a car is blocking mine in, Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!
I know the car belongs to my neighbours friend, so no big panic, Knock on my neighbour door, no answer, call neighbour who is on her way to Goodwood with a friend in her own car Arghhhhhhhhhhhhh!!
40 mins later neighbour & friend return, very apologetic & sorry, but she knew i'd gone out & wouldn't be home til late so thought the car would Ok there.
Finaly on my way to Reading...Bloody Sunday drivers everywhere.. Folk who do under 50 on the Motorways serioulsy P me off!!
Arrived at start at 10.20 am... The 80km rides were leaving 10 - 10.15! 50km riders 10.15-30, 25km 10.30-45. By the time my bike unloaded, i'd changed my shoes etc it was 10.35. I set off at he end of the road I realised i'd left my bottles on roof of car, so swung bcak & grabbed them. Off agin & just leaving car aprk when flagged down by a chap "you're bcak tyre looks a bit flat" Oh and looky..There's an empty space where my pump should be, so bcak to the start to see if they have one, 3rd time lucky & I finaly leave, I met up with 2 ladies who were doing the 50km & they said I could stick with them, first Big hill & first problem... My legs felt like lead, I just couldn't keep up & grew further behind. I hadn't had any breakfast - I'd packed sandwiches that intended on eating on the train, but as i'd driven i'd not had chance. I managed to get to the top, where the lovelies had stopped for a drink break, I glugged half a botle of Hi5, an oaty bar & a gel pack, feeling much revived we set off. The pace was cracking & I was feeling great.
2nd Big hill, we approached a slow moving cyclist, my 2 new chums passed her, but as I closed she began to veer out, I called "On right" which may have confused her as she swung right, I tried to move out but she carried on veering. I called "Passing on your right" at which point she looked over her shoulder, wobbled & then stopped dead..Right in front of me! Bump!!
After untaggling ourselves & checking bikes over, she seemed most upset about the scuff on her saddle, I carried on, by which time my friends had disapeared into the horizon & the rain that had suddenly descended upon us..Why did I not wear my other more waterproof bibs, why was my raincoat still in the car..?
I decided that i wasn't going to set any new world records today & settled into a nice steady pace, I was happily toodling along at 15mph ish, trying to blink the rain out my eyes..My new glasses are nowhere near as good as my old (stolen) ones.
Big Hill 3 appeared in front of me, this was a biggy!
I switched down a few gears & gritted my teeth, I realised i'd need to drop down on the front too...and found my next hiccup, nothing happened aprat from a grating sound from the front deraileur! I have had issues with my front gears recently, but had thought they were fixed, I clicked the switch bcak to 3 then tried again, more grating still nothing, by this time I was practicaly at standstill & in danger of wobbling over, so I unclipped & got off, I discovered a piece of twig jammed in the deraileur & pulled it free. I looked up the hill & tbh figured at that point i'd never get enough momnetum up to get up it, so pushed the rest of the way. At the top I had a little sncak break & carried on. 
Hill 4 soon arrived & with my fully functioning gears I blasted up it, at the bottom I found my next problem, my gears wouldn't go bcak up! I was stuck in 1! There I was, on the flat my legs spinnig faster then RoadRunner on speed & getting nowhere fast.. I was now wet, cold, numb & now rather P'ed off.... More tinkering & the chain was back on 3, off I set again, but serioulsy lacking enthusiasm.
I spied a few yellow jcakets in the far distance & soon realised I was gaining on them, enthusiasm returned, I began pedalling harder & soon passed them with a cheery Helloooo. 
The next hill soon showed it's grubby face, and I clicked down & set off up it, only once more to find my chain sticking on 2.. 3/4's of the way up I really needed to go down, but it was not to be. I sat on the side of the road & kicked my legs...Major tantrum I know, but i'd just had enough..Then my knight in shining leather appeared - The lovely mechanic on his big motorbike, loaded with spare wheels. He had a good look over my bike.. Probelm solved - The front derailuer had slipped down the tube by a few mm's, after few twists with a multi'tool I was bcak up & pedalling.
The 'cake stop' was awesome, loads of sweeties, loads of cake, sausage rolls, fruit bars, plenty of drinks & 2 very happy chappies making sure all the riders got refuelled
The rest of the ride passed by pretty uneventful, aprt from a bit of confusion over distance. At the route split point i'd opted for the 50km route, Figured i'd lost too much time faffing round to do the 80. My holux is in miles, so had done a mental workout I would only be riding about 31 miles. So at mile 29, I decided to have a burst of speed, which I was still doing at mile 35!
My gps had me logged at 38.9 miles when I finally finished, which was backed up by several other women in the hall. My total time was 3hrs 49, but according the Holux, I had 44 mins stopped time. My max speed of the day was 31mph, which considering the horribley wet & slippy roads I was more then happy with.
After changing out of my sopping clothes, a double spooned coffee & a huge lump of fruitcake served again by lovely happt ladies, I had an absolulty amazing neck, shoulder & bcak massage..which left me feeling so relaxed I promplty feel asleep sat in my car 
 Travel, mechanical & weather issues aside - it was a good day out, The route was brillinat & all involved where really nice, helpfull & friendly - i'm alreday looking forward to the next one


----------



## Aperitif (19 Sep 2011)

Good stuff funnymummy! An epic day describing the way you battled against stuff put in your way and still added some bike riding into the mix. I bet you'll feel happy this morning. Ask Shaun nicely, or a Mod to transfer this post to Riders Tales - it's more than just a 'post on a thread'!
Well done.


----------



## steve52 (19 Sep 2011)

i do find your stories entertaining ans easy reading so is there a book in there somewhere?


----------



## Fran143 (19 Sep 2011)

Love it FM!


----------



## funnymummy (19 Sep 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Good stuff funnymummy! An epic day describing the way you battled against stuff put in your way and still added some bike riding into the mix. I bet you'll feel happy this morning. Ask Shaun nicely, or a Mod to transfer this post to Riders Tales - it's more than just a 'post on a thread'!
> Well done.


I felt very hapy this morning, the feeling lasted until 14.20  
& will do on the transfer x



steve52 said:


> i do find your stories entertaining ans easy reading so is there a book in there somewhere?



Funny you should say that.... I used to write on another (uncycling) forum, I was asked repeatedly to write up my 'funnytales'..we even had the title all ready, just somehwre along the line I never go a round to it & in all honestly who would belive it wasn't fiction 




Fran143 said:


> Love it FM!



Thnak you Fran xx


----------



## Crackle (19 Sep 2011)

Excellent FM, you have a knack for adventure!


----------



## Dayvo (19 Sep 2011)

Well done, FM, brilliant effort and ejoyable tale.



Crackle said:


> Excellent FM, you have a knack for adventure!



I think adventure comes looking for FM.


----------



## Broadside (19 Sep 2011)

well done FM. my wife did the 50km route which as you say was actually 38 miles instead of the expected 31 miles. Sportives are often a bit over the advertised mileage but 22% is stretching it too far!

the write up on the CTC pre-event website also inferred that only the 80km route took in the local climbs, so i was pretty shocked when my wife said she went up Whitchurch Hill and Streatley Hill which are the known major climbs in the area! I'm really pleased that she managed it as she now knows she can do 40 miles with 700 metres of climbing. 

The rain from midday onwards was torrential, so I would say well done to all who made it round, it was a much tougher event than I would have expected. I don't remember seeing you at the end but we left shortly after my wife came in as the kids were climbing the walls due to the delayed finish!


----------



## funnymummy (21 Sep 2011)

It was indeed tougher then I expected too, liek you say The hills were a bit of a shocker!
I did see a familly with a couple of younglings in tow as I flopped over the line, so i'm thinking that may have been you guys.. I was the bedraggled lump wearing neon pink socks!! (well every bit of 'HiVis' helps)
Congrats to your wife & i'll try to say hi on the next one


----------



## xxmimixx (21 Sep 2011)

my what a motivation and perseverance! well done


----------



## funnymummy (21 Sep 2011)

Cheers Mimi... The chap at the ride start did say they should make an award for the most persistant rider, just for me. 
I'm a stubborn old mare, I don't quit (apart from smoking) and have even dragged myself & a very crumpled bike the last 2 miles of a Sportive, no way was i getting in that Broom Wagon - I started the ride, I finished the ride or rather crawled the ride


----------



## xxmimixx (25 Sep 2011)

funnymummy said:


>



Hello 
this is the picture I recognized you from!!


----------

